# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  .:| أحداث شهر رجب المرجب |:.

## عبير الجنان

اليومـ الأول :.
ركب النبي نوح عليه السلامـ السفينة
مولد الإمامـ الباقر عليه السلامـ سنة 57هـ [ يستحب الغسل + الزيارة + الصيامـ ] ,,
إستشهاد آية الله السيد محمد باقـر الحكيمـ قدس سـره في النجف عامـ 1424هـ ,,
اليومـ الثاني :.
مولـد الإمامـ الهادي عليه السلامـ سنة 212هـ ,,
اليومـ الثالث :.
إستشهاد الإمامـ الهادي عليه السلامـ سنة 254هـ ,,
اليومـ الرابع :.
معركة صفين ,,
اليومـ الخامس :.
ليلة الرغائب أول ليلة جمعة في شهر رجب [ لها فضل عظيمـ ولها أعمال خاصة ] ,,
مولـد الإمامـ الهادي عليه السلامـ على روايه أخرى ,,
اليومـ السادس :.
إستشهاد الإمامـ الكاظمـ عليه السلامـ سنة 182هـ على رواية الكليني ,,
اليومـ العاشر :.
مولد الإمامـ الجواد عليه السلامـ [ يستحب الغسل + الزيارة + الصيامـ ] ,,
اليومـ الثاني عشر :.
قدومـ الإمامـ علي عليه السلامـ إلى الكوفة واتخاذها عاصمة له 26هـ ,,
وفاة العباس بن عبدالمطلب رضي الله عنه 32هـ ,,
اليومـ الثالث عشر :.
مولد الإمامـ علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلامـ في الكعبة قبل البعثة بـ12 سنة [ يستحب الغسل + الزيارة + الصيامـ ] ,,
اليومـ الخامس عشر :.
خروج النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلمـ من شعب بني هاشمـ ,,
وفيه قرآن الإمامـ علي بفاطمة عليهما السلامـ ,,
وحولت القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة ,,
وفاة السيدة زينب عليها السلامـ ,,
إستشهاد الإمامـ الصادق عليه السلامـ ,,
[ يستحب الغسل + الزيارة + الصيامـ ] ,,
اليومـ السادس عشر :.
رجوع الإمامـ علي عليه السلامـ من حرب الجمل سنة 36هـ ,,
اليومـ السابع عشر :.
معركة اليرموك التي انتصر المسلمون على الرومـ سنة 15هـ ,,
اليومـ الثاني عشر :.
وفاة إبراهيمـ بن النبي الأكرمـ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلمـ سنة 10هـ ,,
اليومـ الواحد والعشرون :.
وفاة قاضي الأحساء آية الله الشيخ محمد الهاجري عامـ 1425هـ ,,
اليومـ الرابع والعشرون :.
فتح خيبر سنة 7هـ ,,
اليومـ الخامس والعشرون :.
إستشهاد الإمامـ الكاظمـ عليه السلامـ سنة 183هـ في بغداد ,,
اليومـ السادس والعشرون :.
وفاة أبي طالب والد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلامـ سنة 10 من البعثه على رواية ,,
اليومـ السابع والعشرون :.
مبعث النبي الأكرمـ صلى لله عليه وآله وسلمـ - الإسراء والمعراج 
[ يستحب الغسل + الزيارة + الصيامـ ] ,,
اليومـ التاسع والعشرون :.
مسير الإمامـ الحسين عليه السلامـ إلى مكة إستعداداً للخروج إلى كربلاء 60هـ ,,
وفي آخر يومـ من الشهر يستحب الصيامـ والغسل والصلاة ,,

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيج اختي
عبير الجنان
مشكوورة خيتو على التقوويمـ الحلو
عطاج الله العافية 
يعني بيكون المولد
يوم السبتــ
ونسيتي حاجة خيتوفي الاحداث
عيد ميلادي :bigsmile: 
هههههههههه
تحياتي
رووح وريحان

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مبعث النبي الأكرمـ صلى لله عليه وآله وسلمـ - الإسراء والمعراج 
[ يستحب الغسل + الزيارة + الصيامـ ] ,,
اليومـ التاسع والعشرون :.
يوم عرس أختي
يسلموو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا اختي ..مشكورة وماقصرتي ..الله يجعله شهر السلام يارب على شيعة أمير المؤمنين (ع)..

----------

